# First (mostly) finished prop of the year!



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Well aside from the little crow sidekick he's going to have perched on his arm, and a straw hat... and maybe a little more paint on the blucky parts, I just finished my first prop of the year. Damn that's a good feeling!

Edit: Crow's all done and added, straw hat just wasn't in the cards... and by cards I mean thrift stores.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good. I like seeing the white of the face more. The red is nice, But I think if you can figure a way to get the white to come out a little more in the red. It would be awesome. Maybe a pin point white led to shine up the face from the body. Kind of like holding a flash light to your face.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

looking good are you making the crow too??


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like it. Good job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, I like the pose he has. Nice work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very Nice. (I really like the idea of the crow sidekick and straw hat.)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job. Love the whole look of this guy!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Me Too I love the look of this prop!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

lookin good keep the pics coming!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the red lighting, but I agree about showing the face. The face looks pretty cool and you can't really see it with the red lighting.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats really nice! I figured it was a scarecrow when I saw the word "Crow" I agree that you should add a white LED to bring out the face a bit more. If your adding a crow to his shoulder maybe a dim White LED for that too? Just a suggestion. I think it would look great


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I think the error in the lighting is mostly the fault of my camera. It looked better seeing it in person. Just the same I'll experiment with a way to better illuminate the face. 

Yep, I'll be making the crow myself and he's finished as well, painting aside. I just need a pleasant day out... but Seattle being Seattle, who knows when that will be.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, he has a very creepy look to him, expect him to come jumping at you any second.Nice work.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very cool Indeed!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool. Nice job!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really nice job...great prop!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks again for all the feedback. I just finished the crow yesterday and have an improved picture. I tried a white LED, but just couldn't find a decent place to hide it on him. I may look into a spot that I can put on the ground later.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great prop. Be sure to look into the "LED spots" threads that were posted...we made them at the NJ/PA Make & Take and they came out great. You could use a single one angled toward the face that could easily blend in with the ground.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

DrUnK3n_PaNdA said:


> Thanks again for all the feedback. I just finished the crow yesterday and have an improved picture. I tried a white LED, but just couldn't find a decent place to hide it on him. I may look into a spot that I can put on the ground later.


You can take paper and make a snow cone type cup. Just leaving a hole small enough to control the size of the beam being projected. Or some times it will work in reverse. You can put something like a peice of black tape, on the red light just where it hits the face. That will give you the red glow all around the face. I have done this and got some of my props to srand out more. Definitly cheap enough to check out.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Cool! I love crows with light up eyes. I never get tired of that.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice prop!!!!Very creepy.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks great. I have yet to finish my first prop, but the second through 5th are almost done as well


----------

